# Netzwerkkabel



## soyus3 (14. August 2012)

Ich habe ein 30 Meter langes FTP Patch Cord 100Mhz Cat.5e Kabel.
Bei VDSL 50 beträgt die Downloadgeschwindigkeit max. 2.5Mb/sec. 
Ein mit dem Router mitgelieferter 1.8 Meter langer UTP Patch cat.5e Netzwerkkabel liefert eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit von ca. *5.3Mb/sec.*

Um den Router mit dem PC zu verbinden bentige ich ein 20Meter langes  Kabel. Würde ein UTP Kabel im Vergleich mit FTP bei 20 Meter Länge die  selbe Geschwindigkeit liefern wie der UTP bei 1.3 Meter Länge?

Kann mir biete jemand bei diesem Problem helfen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Timsu (14. August 2012)

> Bei VDSL 50 beträgt die Downloadgeschwindigkeit max. 2.5Mb/sec.


Bei VDSL 50 beträgt die maximale Downloadgeschwindigkeit 50Mb/s dies entspricht 6,25MB/s

Nichts gegen dich, aber man liest hier täglich immer wieder davon, dass man den Unterschied zwischen Bits und Bytes nicht erkennt


> Ein mit dem Router mitgelieferter 1.8 Meter langer UTP Patch cat.5e Netzwerkkabel liefert eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit von ca. *5.3Mb/sec.*


Ich denke ja mal du meinst MB/s, dies wäre ein leicht unterdurschnittlicher Wert, aber noch normal.



> Um den Router mit dem PC zu verbinden bentige ich ein 20Meter langes  Kabel. Würde ein UTP Kabel im Vergleich mit FTP bei 20 Meter Länge die  selbe Geschwindigkeit liefern wie der UTP bei 1.3 Meter Länge?


Jedes erhältliche Netzwerkkabel auf dem Markt kann diese Geschwindigkeit mühlelos liefern, auf die Schrimung oder Kategorie musst du nicht achten, die Geschwindigkeit wird immer erreicht solange das Kabel nicht defekt ist. (z.b zu stark gebogen -> Schrimung verletzt)


Vielen Dank


----------



## soyus3 (14. August 2012)

Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Die Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 2.5 MB/s liefert mein 30 meter langes FTP Kabel bei einem VDSL 50 Anschluss. Aus unverständlichen Gründen liefert anscheindend dar lange FTP Kabel nich die volle VDSL-Geschwindigkeit. Würdes du mir ein 20 Meter langes UTP-Kabel empfehlen (ähnlich dem mitgelieferten) oder ein anderes, um das oben beschriebene Problem zu lösen?


----------



## Timsu (14. August 2012)

Es geht jedes Kabel welches erhältlich ist, deins wird wohl defekt sein.
Es besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, dass deine Testmethoden zur Ermittlung der Geschwindigkeit ungenau sind.


----------



## soyus3 (14. August 2012)

Ich bin ins Wohnzimmer gegangen wo der Router steht (W723V) habe ein Laptop mit dem Router und dem 1.8m Kabel verbunden und siehe da, die Geschwindigkeit war doppelt so hoch. Muss wohl am Kabel liegen.


----------



## Timsu (14. August 2012)

Wie hast du gemessen?


----------



## Bambusbar (14. August 2012)

Kauf doch einfach 20m Cat6 Kabel, S/FTP, PIMF, kostet keine 10€  und der Drops ist gelutscht.

http://www.reichelt.de/Patchkabel-3...8AAAIAACj3Z9Mde19be70b62a87dee1338e2367cc7e7b


----------

